# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  مايكروسوفت تدمج المتصفح Microsoft Edge الجديد في التحديث الأخير لنظام Windows 10

## mohamed73

في العام الماضي، أعلنت مايكروسوفت عن خططها لتجديد المتصفح Microsoft  Edge من خلال تزويده بالمحرك Chromium بدلاً من HTMLEdge. وبالنسبة لأولئك  الذين لديهم فضول بشأن المتصفح، سيكون دواعي سرورنا إخباركم أن المتصفح  سيكون متاحًا الآن على نظام Windows 10 بفضل التحديث الأخير لنظام Windows  10 والذي تم تضمين الإصدار الأحدث من المتصفح Microsoft Edge فيه.
 ووفقا لشركة مايكروسوفت، فقد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] بالقول  : ” أصدرت شركة مايكروسوفت نسخة جديدة من المتصفح Microsoft Edge تستند  على محرك الويب Chromium. يوفر هذا الإصدار الجديد أفضل توافق مع الإضافات  ومواقع الويب. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يوفر هذا الإصدار الجديد دعمًا رائعًا  لأحدث تطبيقات الويب وأدوات التطوير القوية عبر جميع أنظمة التشغيل  المدعومة “. 
 الآن، تجدر الإشارة إلى أن مايكروسوفت قد أصدرت بالفعل المتصفح  Microsoft Edge الذي يستند على محرك الويب Chromium في وقت سابق من هذا  العام. ومع ذلك، كان المتصفح متاحًا فقط للتحميل اليدوي، ومما يعني أن  المتصفح Microsoft Edge المثبت مسبقًا على حاسوب Windows 10 الخاص بك لا  يزال هو الإصدار القديم، وستحتاج إلى تحميل هذا الإصدار الجديد يدويًا.
 ومع ذلك، الآن بعد أن أصبح الإصدار الجديد جزءًا من تحديث Windows 10،  فهذا يعني أنه طالما قمت بتحديث Windows 10 الخاص بك إلى أحدث إصدار، فيجب  أن تحصل أيضًا على المتصفح Microsoft Edge الجديد. سيساعد هذا بلا شك في  تحسين معدل إستخدام هذا المتصفح، على إفتراض أن المستخدمين على إستعداد  للإنتقال من المتصفح Google Chrome.

----------

